# At What Age One Should Take Amrit, The Sikh Baptism



## bscheema (Jan 22, 2012)

waheguru ji ka khalsa wahe guru ji ki fateh

i had this question in mind , because one of my friend when he had baby months ago ,he baptized him with amrit , and i was thinking nd got confused....and still


----------



## Ambarsaria (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: At what age one should take Amrit/ sikh baptism*



bscheema said:


> waheguru ji ka khalsa wahe guru ji ki fateh
> 
> i had this question in mind , because one of my friend when he had baby months ago ,he baptized him with amrit , and i was thinking nd got confused....and still


bscheema ji the following from Sikh Reht Maryada as excerpted from the SGPC site,



> *Article XXIV*
> *a.*  Ambrosial baptism should be held at an exclusive place away from common human traffic.
> 
> 
> ...


So the forefathers thought about this aspect and the situation you describe is a violation of the SRM rather than happy and joyous or proud compliance.

I have seen such stuff too.  This is almost setting examples of failure through the very young even though the intentions many times are so pious, genuine, humble and respectful from the parents.  I wish rather not to see this stuff.  I personally think it is OK to let the kids play with dresses and turbans and all the other stuff and be happy/proud but not the Amrit  Baptism.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Kamala (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: At what age one should take Amrit/ sikh baptism*

Whatever you do, I hope you don't get your kids into deep religion at a young age because they will grow up and maybe not approve with it and not know what they really signed up for and then they'd be stuck if they took amrit, I mean stuck by if you take it you can't just leave it like it was a joke because it is a serious matter, and it's worse to accept and then just reject, rather than not accepting it at all.


But the quick answer is, after pueberty, and by that I mean the age of 17-whatever!

Namashkar and have a nice daaaay


----------



## Chinu (Feb 6, 2012)

*Re: At what age one should take Amrit/ sikh baptism*



bscheema said:


> waheguru ji ka khalsa wahe guru ji ki fateh
> 
> i had this question in mind , because one of my friend when he had baby months ago ,he baptized him with amrit , and i was thinking nd got confused....and still


*A+mrit = Amrit.*
*A.. stands for AWAY*
*Mrit.. stands for Death.*

*Thus.. Amrit means: "Away from deaths", or By drinking this amrit one becomes away from deaths, as births are also corelated with deaths, so it can also be called that, by drinking this amrit one becomes away from deaths and births or "The maze of Charausi"*

*So.. this true amrit lies within everybody, but we all are disconnected from this true amrit. This true amrit has no relation with age bar.0*


----------

